# Great Breeders in South TX (S/A, Austin, Houston)



## ryno (Oct 21, 2011)

I am brand new to these forums. My wife and I are thinking very seriously of getting a GSD puppy so I have been researching a lot and came across many very helpful posts. I have used the search function for breeders in the area where we live and have read that there are many breeders to avoid, especially in Houston. I would appreciate it if anyone who knows of these breeders to avoid could send me personal messages and share this important information. 

Here's a little about what we are looking for: we definitely want to buy a puppy from a responsible breeder who breeds quality pups as far as health, temperament, intelligence, etc. Unfortunately we are not going to be able to spend as much money as what a lot of the quality breeders recommended by many on these boards ask for. Our price range will probably max out at $1,000. 

We live in South Texas and were hoping to find something in the San Antonio/Austin/Houston area as those are pretty close to us. We want a smaller female, a little closer to the mild side than the hyper-active side (I am still in the process of learning as much as I can about the GSD breed so forgive me if my questions are ignorant). I guess we are looking for a working dog that would be a little more on the mild side. She would be a family pet for companionship as well as to help guard our family, especially when I am away on business. We both work full-time but our schedules/days off are different so we would be able to spend plenty of time with the new addition to the family. From what I've read a quality breeder would be able to come close to matching a pup to our needs. 

Any help, advice, and information anyone could give is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Pretty sure I am familiar with all the breeders in the Houston area. I cannot recommend any of them. I also can't recommend any breeders that sell pups for $1000. 

Out of curiosity, have you considered a rescue at all? The reason I ask is that I'm active in the Texas community and could probably find what you're looking for in a dog in rescue.

Edit: 
You know what, send a PM to rjThor. He's in San Antonio and got a nice working line pup from a breeder around there somewhere. Not sure where though.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Many good rescues in this area, some even have pups. Our girl Jenna was turned in to a rescue with AKC papers (not yet filed).


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, as soon as this Alpha-Tex kennels thing is settled there might be a LOT of pups available for rescue in Texas.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

By the way, I should not have said "all." "Most" would have been more appropriate. Forgive me I've been living on ginger ale and saltines for 2 days. (food poisoning)


----------



## ryno (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick responses! I've found one or two GSD rescues on line in Houston but what are the good, reputable ones? It's difficult to know where to go, especially being knew to all of this. I'm a few hours outside of Houston so it would be hard to just swing by a few.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Greater Houston GSD Rescue is a good one. Austin GSD is *fabulous* (I'm biased, I'm a volunteer) and has several dogs and volunteers in the Houston area. Central TX is also good. I don't know anything about 2nd Chance Rescue in Houston. Pretty much any rescue is going to want you to submit an application first and then come meet dogs you're interested. I believe all the rescues I mentioned have dogs living in private foster homes, so you wouldn't just "swing by," you'd make an appointment to meet the dog at that person's house. 

I know we're a little far north of you but Good Shepherd Rescue North TX (in Dallas) has a female I think might be perfect. She's 2 years old, AKC-registered smallish female. She's used to being a house dog and is good with kids and other dogs. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Plano, TX | Ava I fostered her for about a week while her regular foster was out of town and she's just a great dog. She settles well in the house but is always up to play or go for a walk, nice balanced energy.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a breeder that I have heard good things about but I don't have any personal experience with them. She has young dogs for sale sometimes, check out "Morgan": Vom Tal der Schatten German Shepherds | Whitesboro, TX | Gallery

This breeder is in Amarillo, TX but they may not be in your budget: Vollkommen German Shepherds

I am sending you a PM about another breeder in New Braunfels.

Michaela


----------

